# IBS and Bladder Symptoms



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Does anyone ever have a hard time telling if it's their colon or their bladder that is bothering them? My pain always comes from the left and feels like is spreads over to my bladder. It seems to get worse just before my period. Anyone else have anything like it?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

My answer to your questions is YES. My bladder symptoms alternate with my bowel problems, and my bladder definately gets worse right before my period.


----------



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks Jeanne. Sometimes it's just nice to know I'm not alone. Lately I've been taking Donnatal for both and I think it helps. I've found this website and bulletin board so helpful.


----------

